# Incubators



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Where can I buy a fully assembled incubator? I do not want to make a DIY incubator as I dont trust my skills. Anyways thanks!

PS I want one that once you set it up it is good to go and easy to use.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What size are you looking at since you can buy one for a couple clutchs to refrigerator sized for commercial?

A brand alot of people use is a hooverbator incubator its about 150 cnd. Its not that big but is a great choice if your breeding for fun and only have a single female or two.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I should have been more specific...

I want an incubator that can handle 12 eggs or so, this is small scale.

I am planning to breed my cornsnake and Savu python.(Not together LOL) That should give you an idea of potential clutch sizes.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptil...ile-incubators/

I've been using the 2nd one down without problems. Turn the nob one way to increase temp, the other way to turn it down. Plug it in and its ready to go. Its nothing fancy, but keeps temperature and is easy to use.


----------

